# Road Accident at Kariavattom, Trivandrum



## anjanesh (Apr 28, 2006)

Road Accident at Kariavattom, Trivandrum, Kerala, India - 28th April 2005 17:30. Ambassador car against a sign pole !



















Should have zoomed in a bit. Figured how to only a few mins later.


----------



## Rob (Apr 28, 2006)

Hope the ambassador was ok! Looks like the car fell apart a bit when it hit! Good timing.

Rob


----------



## anjanesh (Apr 28, 2006)

Someone on a bike asked if the driver was sleeping because its rare to find an accident here without crashing into another vehicle. But hitting a pole on a nice wide road....he must have been sleeping.







BTW, anyone know what sign this is ?


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 28, 2006)

Caution: Slippery surface (if that is the correct English term).

And hey, these look like they belong into our Photojournalism Forum! Should I shift them ... ah, better not right now: most people come to browse through the General Gallery... but it is a nice piece of photojournalism!


----------



## anjanesh (Apr 28, 2006)

Actually I did a search on car accident in this forum and found that the car accident photos (here, here and here, the last one still has the photos missing from the server) were in the Photojournalism Gallery. What exactly differntiates the Photojournalism Gallery from the General one ?


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 28, 2006)

Photojournalism tells a (captivating) story in pictures, with only a couple of explanatory words required. So photos of accidents, fires etc that tell the story would qualify for that section (this is my interpretation of things, others may know better).


----------



## anjanesh (Apr 28, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Hope the ambassador was ok! Looks like the car fell apart a bit when it hit! Good timing.
> 
> Rob


What ambassador are you talking ? Here, in India, theres a car make called ambassador - HM Ambassador.







This is an ambassador car.


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 28, 2006)

anjanesh said:
			
		

> Here, in India, theres a car make called ambassador - HM Ambassador.


If I'm not mistaken Ambassador's original design (_which btw haven't made any huge leaps, yet_) was borrowed from Morris Minor. 

Btw, nice pics. That must be the NH-47, right?


----------



## anjanesh (Apr 28, 2006)

> Btw, nice pics. That must be the NH-47, right?


 Correct - NH 47 it is on the way to Kariavattom - 2 km from Kariavattom College.


----------

